# V9 Features: Obstacle Awareness



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

for the big Version 9 release, we are going to have dedicated feature specific threads. Please use the MEGA thread for general fw discussion, using these for known specific features once the fw is being used.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I've made sure this feature is turned on. I don't know that any of us will ever know how to test it (I'll pass) or if it kicks in. Hoping this is just one of those features where Tesla is trying to protect us and you hope you never need it.

I recall on this forum a few months back a man reported his wife had been driving the car and it suddenly accelerated in the parking lot running in to some carts or something. I have to assume that this feature would help limit or protect from something like that - car won't lurch forward at full speed, but be limited to protect everyone around and the driver can react and brake before causing an accident.


----------



## Kevin W. (Jul 6, 2018)

I wish they would share more info on things like this. I have tried my best to test it by rolling slowly towards a car or sign until I was inches away and the car didn't brake. I have other posts, but I wish you could enable a "don't collide with anything ever" button, no matter if you have autopilot on or not.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Kevin W. said:


> I wish they would share more info on things like this. I have tried my best to test it by rolling slowly towards a car or sign until I was inches away and the car didn't brake. I have other posts, but I wish you could enable a "don't collide with anything ever" button, no matter if you have autopilot on or not.


I think what is likely looking for is more the 7-11 storefront, back wall of the garage, etc. I don't think it would specifically brake from what I've read, but reduce the power available to accelerate. So you need to be in front of a wall/object and step on the accelerator as if it was the brake. We will wait here to hear back


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> I've made sure this feature is turned on. I don't know that any of us will ever know how to test it (I'll pass) or if it kicks in. Hoping this is just one of those features where Tesla is trying to protect us and you hope you never need it.
> 
> I recall on this forum a few months back a man reported his wife had been driving the car and it suddenly accelerated in the parking lot running in to some carts or something. I have to assume that this feature would help limit or protect from something like that - car won't lurch forward at full speed, but be limited to protect everyone around and the driver can react and brake before causing an accident.


I think we've had it for a while, but without the option to turn it off.

I dropped someone off at the airport once and the car thought there was something in front of me when there was not. It started beeping at me and I think my acceleration was extremely limited until I got past what ever it thought was in front of me. That's the only time that has ever happened.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I think we've had it for a while, but without the option to turn it off.
> 
> I dropped someone off at the airport once and the car thought there was something in front of me when there was not. It started beeping at me and I think my acceleration was extremely limited until I got past what ever it thought was in front of me. That's the only time that has ever happened.


That's forward collision warning


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Where do I turn on this feature?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Maynerd said:


> Where do I turn on this feature?


It's in the autopilot menu near the bottom.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's forward collision warning


Nope. It was from a stop. And it did not show a red car in front of me like you get with forward collision warning.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Nope. It was from a stop. And it did not show a red car in front of me like you get with forward collision warning.


Ahh went back and reread what you wrote and completely misunderstood. To your point we've probably had it, but in lucky situations (or unlucky depending on how you look at it). Now they've added better logic to handle it effectively.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It's in the autopilot menu near the bottom.


Thanks for some reason I missed it the first time I looked for it.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I definitely experienced the reduced acceleration feature yesterday.
Stopped and waiting for the car in front to turn into left lane, did the good old Massachusetts OK he's 2/3 out of my way, I'll gun it around him... and mashed the accelerator. For a split second I got the feeling you get if your brake pedal goes to the floor...it accelerated slowly instead of what my brain expected and basically ignored the upper 80% of the pedal.
Spectacular. There are so many times I am stopped and think wow one tiny slip of my foot and I will ram this car in front with insane power. (Yes, my brain thinks weird things when bored) Now no stress of that. More importantly, this should significantly cut down on unintended acceleration accidents, as well as rear-end fender benders which I see quite often in rotaries. When every other manufacturer catches up and implements this, anyway...


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

I’m pretty sure we had this. Two weeks ago, Eloise suddenly decelerated while I was driving at night out in the woods after seeing a deer ambling across the road.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Maynerd said:


> Thanks for some reason I missed it the first time I looked for it.


Same here, is it enabled by default?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

babula said:


> Same here, is it enabled by default?


It was for me on 40.1.


----------

